# How far in advance can I make a cake before serving it?



## gingameggs (Dec 1, 2007)

I am going to make a cake for a birthday, but the date of the party got changed by a few days and I must make the cake ahead of time. I do not want it to go bad or get stale before the actual party (since we are planning on actually eating it), but how far in advance can I make the cake and still have it taste and look good? The planned cake is a 6 layer yellow cake with filling between layers (not sure what kind yet) and rolled fondant covering with meringue on top - though I would probably make the meringue the night before or day of. I do not usually make cakes more than a day ahead, but this one must be. 

Anyone have a good suggestions for a unique filling for this cake? I just haven't thought much about it yet, but am just looking for some interesting ideas.

Thanks!

gingameggs


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not much of a pastry baker, so let's hope an expert checks in. 

The frosting itself is almost geologic in its shelf life. But the bad news is that rolled fondant does not hold up to refrigeration well. Actually not so much "well" as "at all." That means holding the cake outside of the refrigerator, which give you a pretty small window. You can extend this a little by using a booze soaker and a jam or preserves filling -- then the frosting might help keep the cake fresh. I'm thinking 48 hours to hold onto most of the quality, 72 hours max, but that's got a bunch of guess in it. 

You'd actually do as well or better refrigerating a butter cream, wouldn't you? 

Don't know enough about the birthday boy and the rest of the meal. Yellow cake, eh? How 'bout alternating layers of peach and ginger (peach ginger peach ginger peach) preserves with an aged or spiced rum soaker. Garnish with vanilla poached peach and/or ginger ice cream. 

You're quite welcome, But let's hope for better news on the hold, and a better idea for the cake.

BDL


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

i have a rich boozey fruitcake which keeps like forever and just gets better or a vegan chocolate cake which kicks butt as far as taste and texture and flavour, this cake just gets better and better the longer it sits if you want


----------

